
White House to Reverse Policy Forcing Schools to Favor Students Based on Race - randomname2
https://www.wsj.com/articles/trump-administration-to-rescind-obama-era-guidelines-on-race-in-college-admissions-1530619273
======
dokein
One of the issues with polarizing politics these days is that, although I am
against affirmative action (with moderate confidence), I will, as a direct
result of the Trump administration taking the same side, not ever again voice
this opinion in my very liberal work environment.

Did anyone else who has the same beliefs read this article and think "wait, am
I the baddie?" (I know it's conflating the person with the opinion.)

